# What Happens to Lightroom Mobile and...



## CameraCarl (Oct 28, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS 10.12 and 10.13
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  Lightroom Classic CC

In all the discussion about Lightroom Classic CC, I must have missed the bit about the future of Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom Web.  If/when I update to Lightroom Classic CC, what happens to Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom for the Web?  Do both continue to work as before? Or must I get Lightroom CC (the cloud based version) to still be able to edit images on my iPad or on the Adobe website?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2017)

They are as before, but renamed to Lightroom CC as well.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2017)

BTW: Lightroom CC for Mac or Windows is not a 'cloud based version'. It's a desktop application that is downloaded. Your photos are stored in the cloud, though.


----------



## CameraCarl (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I am still confused. Before all these new announcements, with good old Lightroom CC 2015.12, I would store my images on my hard drive. Then I could specify certain Collections that I wanted to synch with and access in Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom Web, then view/edit these images in these Collections via my iPad or a web browser when away from home.  If I update to Lightroom Classic CC, will I still be able to do this without Lightroom CC?

In other words, if I do not want to store any photos in the cloud, and do not want to use Lightroom CC, can I still use Lightroom Mobile to view and edit images in those Collections I designated to be synched with my desktop Lightroom Classic CC?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2017)

Lightroom Classic will still work in exactly the same way as CC2015.12 in respect of syncing with LRmobile and LRWeb, but do understand that when you do that the images ARE stored in the Adobe cloud. That's unavoidable, as that is how the syncing in handled, i.e. through the cloud. The new Desktop app, LRCC, works in the same way as LRmobile and LRWeb, it's just one more access point to the Adobe cloud, but you don't have to use it if you don't want to.

The only thing that has really changed is that a formal limit on "free" cloud space has been set at 20gb, if you want to sync more than that amount you would need the 1tb "add-on" to your subscription.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

Jim, I think you might confuse him even more. Lightroom Classic syncs smart previews to the cloud, just like Lightroom CC2015 did. Nothing has changed in this respect. So when you say “the images ARE stored in the Adobe cloud” then that's misleading. They are not. The (original) images are still only stored locally. What is stored in the cloud is only a smart preview. Just like before.

Lightroom CC is not needed for this, and the OP already mentioned he does not want to use it. That means that nothing will change for him when he upgrades from Lightroom CC2015 to Lightroom Classic. And he can still use Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom Web just like before.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2017)

Actually, I was deliberately trying NOT to confuse the OP, because yes, while Classic only uploads smart previews of the original images to the cloud, LRWeb and LRmobile will upload full originals if any are added in that way. So I was just reacting to the phrase that the OP used "*if I do not want to store any photos in the cloud*", and trying to ensure he understood that use of the cloud is unavoidable in any syncing scenario, whether that be for smart previews or full originals.

The main point, which we've both started, is that Classic will work in exactly the same way as LRCC2015.12.


----------



## CameraCarl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the clarifications.  I had finally figured out how to use Lightroom (now "Classic") along with the recent changes in Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom Web to view and edit my images when I was away from home and using my iPad, then Adobe made all these changes so I didn't know what to do. It appears that I can update to Lightroom Classic CC (whew! what a mouthful!) without changing my workflow significantly.  Now all I have to do is decide whether to update to Lightroom Classic CC right now or wait awhile until Lightroom Classic CC update 1 inevitably comes along.  And then whether or not to update my OS to High Sierra (praying that _*this*_ doesn't affect anything).  Thank you again.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2017)

CameraCarl said:


> all I have to do is decide whether to update to Lightroom Classic CC right now or wait awhile until Lightroom Classic CC update 1 inevitably comes along. And then whether or not to update my OS to High Sierra


Lightroom Classic is already at v7.01,  High Sierra is an insignificant update from Sierra. There are no gotchas that are pushing the updater process for a 10.13.1.  You should update the OS to 10.13 now and then update to Lightroom Classic at your earliest convenience.  I haven't seen any of the reported LR bugs that are an impact to my workflow.


----------

